# resale at a voluntart starwood?



## djp (Apr 4, 2006)

Thinking about buying a resale at the sheraton mountain vista. We already own a devoloper week there. This is an annual small 1 br ski week for $4400. I believe these sell for close to $20,000 new. I reealize that barring some wheeling and dealing this will not have staroptions attached, so my questions are
1. On a resale at a voluntary-if I wnat to deposit with rci or ii, does starwood still pick whatever week they want to pick, or will it actually be a ski week at smv as it is a resale
2. I assume on a resale is your only option using your week in the season you own or could I go to smv other times of year with my week..is this true?
3. Does the above deal refrenced sound like a great deal?
4. I am wondering if ther is anyway to get them to grandfather into svn if I buy some othere low priced week from them...any thoughts on this?

I like the resort and like Colorado so using it wouldnt be bad, i exchanges a small 1br at smv through sfx and got a 2br + bonus week, so I like that option, but would love it if it were possible to get the week into svn and have gained 67100 options for $4400.


----------



## seenett (Apr 5, 2006)

1.  Yes, Starwood still picks the week. You still have to call them at the same phone number to get them to deposit a week for you.  They still control the inventory.

2.  To use a week in a different season at your home resort, you will have to use an external exchange company.  You could probably do better with SFX that RCI or II if it is a prime ski week.

3.  I don't know if it is a good deal or not - maybe others will?

4.  Buying another week directly from them is probably your best option to get grandfathered into SVN.  Make sure you get this in writing, and let them know your "new" purchase is dependant on this.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2006)

djp said:
			
		

> i exchanges a small 1br at smv through sfx and got a 2br + bonus week, so I like that option, but would love it if it were possible to get the week into svn and have gained 67100 options for $4400.



I think it's possible - but you have to factor in the cost of the developer week.  Do you want and need another developer week?  Can you pay cash for it or would you have to finance it?  Do you have enough vacation time to use all the weeks?  Those are the questions I would ask.


----------



## sunray (Apr 5, 2006)

seenett said:
			
		

> 1.  Yes, Starwood still picks the week. You still have to call them at the same phone number to get them to deposit a week for you.  They still control the inventory.
> 
> Do you need seperate II account for the resale unit?  Can you reserve the unit and deposit to the new II account?  This way you might be able to deposit a better week.
> 
> Ray


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 5, 2006)

DJP said:
			
		

> I like the resort and like Colorado so using it wouldnt be bad, i exchanges a small 1br at smv through sfx and got a 2br + bonus week, so I like that option



$4K for a 1bd, ski week at a great resort is a good deal. Trading that week with SFX also sounds like a good deal. 

This voluntary vs mandatory starwood resorts thing makes me want to never get involved with Starwood.


----------



## djp (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote- Do you want and need another developer week?  Can you pay cash for it or would you have to finance it?  Do you have enough vacation time to use all the weeks?  Those are the questions I would ask.[/QUOTE]

I have plenty of vacation time, and would not be opposed to another developer week if the deal was sweetened-i.e. getting a week that cost $20k for $4k into the svn system. I would not buy the developer week at this moment, and the money made sense.


----------



## seenett (Apr 5, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> This voluntary vs mandatory starwood resorts thing makes me want to never get involved with Starwood.



You have to look at StarOptions as a benefit and not a detriment.  If StarOptions (and manadatory/non-mandatory) are too difficult to understand, then simply look at the Starwood program as if they didn't exist at all.  Then you have a program that trades the same way Marriotts trade.

If you can't/won't/don't ever use StarOptions, that doesn't make Starwood less valuable that other TS systems - it makes them on-par with them.


----------



## myip (Apr 9, 2006)

I am not sure whether SFX will accept this unit since it doesn't have a full kitchen.  You may want to check with them.  If you are looking for trading with this unit,it may not be good since Starwood pick the week for you.  $4400 is expensive for trading.  You can pick up a cheaper one in Desert Oasis or Broadway.


----------



## djp (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah sfx will take a small 1br at smv in ski seson. I own a 2br lo there and this year was able to trade the samll side through sfx and received a 2br at the embassy tahoe and a 2br orlando bonus week.


----------

